
Trump’s Floating Cities: Solving Immigration with the Help of Silicon Valley - noncanonic
https://medium.com/@noncanonic/trumps-floating-cities-solving-immigration-with-the-help-of-silicon-valley-part-1-8cb082ea9cde#.pav04emya
======
setra
From the article:

For now, I’ll leave you with one parting observation: Undocumented workers in
this country tend to work very low-wages in service, agriculture, and
construction while living in poorer-than-average conditions and receiving
limited representation and constitutional rights. Who better to help build and
support these floating techie islands? Silicon Valley wins, gaining high-tech
workers for its countless firms. The high-tech workers win, no longer
constrained by immigration quotas. The illegals win, enjoying “political”
representation and living wages. And the average American wins, enjoying the
innovations resulting from the work of tens of thousands of talented foreign
workers. In fact, it’s hard to find an agenda that wouldn’t support
seasteading!

